# galicia is good



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

into our 4th week in galicia now weve got good accomodation with nice folks for free theyre helping us with the legalities of spain were learning spanish from a retired teacher for free
galicia is everything we expected and some. why more expats arent living here i dont know lets see what the winter brings but so far its been wall to wall sunshine with the exception of one night when we had a great thunderstorm temperatures are bearable even for us newbies
finding work as said by many of you previously is hard but weve a few irons in the fire think we may be here for quite some time


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, I think you'll encounter a few expats around. It all depends on where you are.
It will rain after the vendemia (around 20th Sept) and then it will rain a bit more, until about..ooh June.
The wind is cold in the winter. There's not a great deal of snow, but despite the wind and the rain, Galicia is one of the nicest places to live in the whole world. 
If you don't have central heating, you will need a woodburner. You will also have to think about budgeting for firewood and putting in an order soon.
Firewood is oak and if you ask around, you will find the local woodguy. 
Ours charges 250 euros a load, which is pretty good and ssshh....Galicia is a secret worth keeping to yourselves. 
Have fun.....it's fiesta time!
Best wishes. 






mr pinks said:


> into our 4th week in galicia now weve got good accomodation with nice folks for free theyre helping us with the legalities of spain were learning spanish from a retired teacher for free
> galicia is everything we expected and some. why more expats arent living here i dont know lets see what the winter brings but so far its been wall to wall sunshine with the exception of one night when we had a great thunderstorm temperatures are bearable even for us newbies
> finding work as said by many of you previously is hard but weve a few irons in the fire think we may be here for quite some time


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Seconded! It's a fantastic place .....let's keep it quiet though!

Glad you're settling in all right in Lugo (iirc). It's been a scorcher here in our corner of Galicia today - reached 38! Tomorrow, even hotter......luckily we don't suffer the truly cold winters that Norma does (she had snow earlier this year) but there is quite a bit of rain - well, all over Spain had enormous amounts of rain.....but that just keeps it green and gorgeous!

Enjoy the fiestas! We've got our village one coming up this weekend.


Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> into our 4th week in galicia now weve got good accomodation with nice folks for free theyre helping us with the legalities of spain were learning spanish from a retired teacher for free
> galicia is everything we expected and some. why more expats arent living here i dont know lets see what the winter brings but so far its been wall to wall sunshine with the exception of one night when we had a great thunderstorm temperatures are bearable even for us newbies
> finding work as said by many of you previously is hard but weve a few irons in the fire think we may be here for quite some time


Glad to hear you're enjoying Galicia. I agree with you, don't know why there isn't more British immigration to that area. The weather pattern is a lot different from the south of Spain, but I'd bet that it's a little drier and quite a lot sunnier than many places in the UK. I think people would be able to cope with the climate much better than in the south of Spain. However, as the other two posters say, and they are living in Galicia, the weather will get worse and it's rainy a lot of the time in the summer normally.
Hope work sorts itself out. Are you doing the voluntary work thing at the moment?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> into our 4th week in galicia now weve got good accomodation with nice folks for free theyre helping us with the legalities of spain were learning spanish from a retired teacher for free
> galicia is everything we expected and some. why more expats arent living here i dont know lets see what the winter brings but so far its been wall to wall sunshine with the exception of one night when we had a great thunderstorm temperatures are bearable even for us newbies
> finding work as said by many of you previously is hard but weve a few irons in the fire think we may be here for quite some time


if it feels right, don't question it. If it suits you, live it.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> into our 4th week in galicia now weve got good accomodation with nice folks for free theyre helping us with the legalities of spain were learning spanish from a retired teacher for free
> galicia is everything we expected and some. why more expats arent living here i dont know lets see what the winter brings but so far its been wall to wall sunshine with the exception of one night when we had a great thunderstorm temperatures are bearable even for us newbies
> finding work as said by many of you previously is hard but weve a few irons in the fire think we may be here for quite some time



Hi Mr (and Mrs) Pinks 

Sounds FAB !!
Did you pass me here in Asturias? How was your journey? 
I wonder why so few expats are in the north too...the winters are mild and the summers are bearable.. Perfect.

All the best on getting the jobs...sure you´ll come up with something.


----------

